# Newbee ??? about w/m



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Just need to be pointed in the right direction.

I have two car with 2.0t fsi motors and i have herd that a stage 1 w/m might help to get rid of the possablility of carbon build up in my intake runners and that i can run 87oct. instead of 92.

I'm sure this ??? has been on here plenty of times and i would like a pros opinion on this.
Also what kit would work best-Snows, Devils, ect.

My car is stock i just want to avoid the build up until i can beef up the motors

Thanks Guys:wave:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

chances are (depending on your mileage) that the carbon deposits are already on your valve and they're fairly gunked up, like everyone else with a DI motor. The use of W/M will help slow down the buildup of build up, but certainly won't reverse the effects. 

If you are only stg1 now, I would personally wait until you are stg2 or stg2+ before adding a W/M kit to your setup. If you're looking to run 87 to try and save a few bucks a tank, you're approaching this all wrong. While 87 would be fine if you always plan on staying in vacuum, the moment you start building positive boost and putting that load on your engine is when you need the 91octane. You would need to start spraying your W/M very soon, and might prove difficult to dial in without the car bogging and getting a misfire. Also, if you've got a tank full of 87, and something happens, like your reservoir runs empty or your kit malfunctions, you're stuck driving around with 87 octane and the timing will be retarded significantly and you won't feel like you have stg1 anymore, lol.

It's just as important to maintain the driveability of the car as it is to get the most power out of it.

I have a snow performance kit and am Stg2 w/ upgraded HPFP on a Unitronics file. 

Cheers man! :beer: I hope i've answered a few questions for you. Please feel free to ask any questions, i'd be happy to help!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

My cars are both stock no chip or anything and have you herd around what mileage the build up becomes a problem 1 is at 40000 and the other is at 75000 and i was just hearing that in order to help prevent the carbon build is to get w/m or pcv bypass with oil catch can.

Thanks for the words man:beer::beer:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

with that mileage on both cars, your valves already have some caked on deposits. Everybody thought catch cans would help, but not as much as was hyped about them.

I strongly suggest reading this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tch-Can-(Atmo)-Comparison-Pictures-Discussion

and spend some time in that forum. Some knowledgeable folks over there.

I wouldn't recommend installing W/M kit as a solely as a means to keep your valves clean. It's more of a side effect. The only way you're going to get clean valves is to pay a shop (or do it yourself) to take the intake manifold off (which is a pain in the ass) and have them scrubbed/soaked/scrubbed, or a lot of people are blasting them with ground up walnut shells :thumbup:


----------

